# Squatters airlines



## Hobacalypse (Aug 12, 2011)

Anyone wanna get a huge group of nasty ass people together and scare the shit out of some people on airplanes, Runs a little risk of gettin' into trouble but if your all clean and nothin' on us we should be able to have some pretty coool fun 10,000 feet up in the air


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Aug 12, 2011)

lol! seems like it would be a costly means of entertainment hahah.


----------



## swillback (Aug 18, 2011)

My boyfriend and I are doing the same thing. Haven't showered in a month or so, in Olympia right now.. flying out to Mass for a festi. Only reason doin' the flight shit is I'm on probation. With spanged money of course!


----------



## Johnnyp (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey that sounds like fun lol wish i could join. @swillback What fest in mass?


----------



## Storm Smokes Rocks (Aug 19, 2011)

it actually wouldnt be a bad idea i mean if they feel that your a disturbance depending on where the plane is heading and theyres stops they could just drop you off wherever along the way thats be tight


----------



## Hobacalypse (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah the tickets have been cheaper and cheaper lately


----------



## Puckett (Aug 20, 2011)

if your going to do it do it right get about 10-20 people half guys, have ladies. and insted of joining the mile high club just break out in a mass orgy in the middle of the of everyone. cuz anything less would just be sad.


----------



## Hobacalypse (Aug 20, 2011)

Muwhahaha sounds sick, too bad we'd have to deal with indecendt exposure and what the fuck ever.


----------



## Puckett (Aug 20, 2011)

Hobacalypse said:


> Muwhahaha sounds sick, too bad we'd have to deal with indecendt exposure and what the fuck ever.



oh who gives a shit


----------



## blacklines (Aug 20, 2011)

interfering with a flight crew is a felony they can level at pretty much anyone for things as simple as disobeying a command from a steward(ess)... Not really recommended given the "OMG TEH TERRORISTSSS!!!!" mentality that seems to abound at the moment.


----------



## KnottyGrrl (Aug 21, 2011)

hahahaha...youre a jerk


----------



## L.C. (Aug 21, 2011)

Ya, sounds fun. Just make sure you got money for commissary, and an attorney.


----------



## Hobacalypse (Aug 21, 2011)

i'll just act like a retard or a crazy


----------



## swillback (Aug 30, 2011)

www.wormtown.com


----------



## Withoutatrace (Aug 12, 2012)

Are you morons out of your minds. You will be violating Federal Law!
“They can just put you down anywhere” Yes and charge you a massive amount for landing the aircraft.
So beside doing twenty years you will be owing $1000s!
Hobacalypase, you write” “i'll just act like a retard or a crazy”
No need to act, you are a retard or a crazy, especially a retard.
I know its late to answer this post, but some retards never change and might still act like retards at this time.


----------

